# Quote review



## Justin9314 (Jan 22, 2020)

Hello everyone,

Do you feel like there is enough details within this quote? It took quite a while for this to come in, but it is a fairly large property and as you will see he worked with the soon to be well driller. I guess I was a little shocked by the total dollar amount because he initially quoted me around 14k, including the rid of rust system. With that said, how accurate is the 50% rule that the irrigation tutorials website states. Should I be able to design and make this system for 2.5 acres for under 8k? 5k? I am okay doing to work, especially because there is no yard yet. It is hard to tell in the plot plan, but the property is 550' long by 225' wide.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I can't see what they are recommending on the sprinklers.

They do highlight a few very important issues. With your property size it might take two full night's to water your lawn. I think it is important to discuss with the well folks. Is there enough water in your area to avoid going dry? How long does it take to recharge?


----------

